# Duffy wants to play with the cat



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

And William is having no part of it! If you listen closely, you can hear the growl....

This was just taken this morning. Duffy is 9 weeks old.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azjN0PqE0yo

Kris


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2008)

That was awesome!
Looks like William is the King of that bed!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor Duffy getting snubbed like that!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy says "I'll play with you Duffy" He is adorable!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That was great!!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok.... Duffy is soooooo Cute! And William, may he continue to hold his ottoman!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

William is very confident in his status here!

Kris


----------

